# Thunder



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a long thunder track to go with my thunder and lightning machine, but there's some portions that do have rain in the background as well.

Let me know via email (put in a descriptive topic please so I know it's not spam) and I can post it somewhere you can get to it. It's kind of large, as I recall, but it worked very well.

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

Try this site, tons of thunder sounds, etc. http://www.findsounds.com/ISAPI/search.dll

-Cubed_game


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

OMG i love that site AHh!

All is done


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey Stryker, I want your Thunder music if it's possible . Thanks!

-Cubed_game


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey, Iresq, I have a thunder track I have compiled together saved on some of my webspace, so if you want it, just send me an email. 

-Cubed_game


----------



## turtleslow (Oct 20, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by cubedgame_
> 
> Hey, Iresq, I have a thunder track I have compiled together saved on some of my webspace, so if you want it, just send me an email.
> 
> -Cubed_game


 Hi can i have the info on the thunder track, me and wifey are having a adult halloween party so we need some thunder, already have strobe lite.
Also do you have any ideas for us adults to have some fun around a campfire, like ghost stories.. we need more.. thanks Dave

halloween


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm with Misfit........That IS a great site !!!!! Thanks, it's bookmarked for sure.


----------

